# Messin with people(Not prepper)



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Do you ever mess with Wal Mart cashiers or others like that? We used to play a game in Florida.. What 4 items would you buy to get the biggest reaction? My favorites are duct tape,ky, condums and a shovel..


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

And you people think I'm nutz?!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

If you guys thought PC was bad.. Just wait!!!LOL


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

I always liked a ski mask, a box of 00 buckshot, gloves and a pair of either wire cutters or lock cutters.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

See, I'm not to only sick bastard out there.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Pregnancy test
Coat Hanger
Shovel
Black Bags


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

silverback said:


> pregnancy test
> coat hanger
> shovel
> black bags


lmao!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just remember, a few years ago a guy killed his girlfriend and burned her body. They were able to track him down by tying what was found near the body using the Walmart surveilence system.
Walmart has a system that ties each register reciept to photographs taken of the particular customer.
So, theoretically, if the cops were hot on the trail of a specific suspect and your purchases kinda maybe sorta fit what they were looking for.........................................
I personally don't need that kind of attention, myself.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Can't say I have ever done that...but if I did I would get:

Saran Wrap
Gerbil
Pretty Woman DVD
Pack of Smokes


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

My friend sent me a picture of his two purchases the other day - baby bottles and beer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smokin and Silver, you guys need therapy. :shock:


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Can't say I have ever done that...but if I did I would get:
> 
> Saran Wrap
> Gerbil
> ...


Richard Gear? I think you forgot the paper towel roll.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Ah ha, You guys must be sicker than me!!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Denton said:


> Smokin and Silver, you guys need therapy. :shock:


My Therapist needed a therapy dog when we were done.

My Therapy Dog, needed a Therapy Cat that needed a Therapy mouse afterwards.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

1 large cucumber
and a big smile


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> 1 large cucumber
> and a big smile


Would be worse if it was a guy.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Lawn and Leaf bags, shovel, 12 pack, and an ax.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Unless it was San Fran or Key West. They probably get 2 or 3 a day that do it there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My "Thursday After Work Beer" tastes different through my nose. I must admit, I am speechless yet again.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> 1 large cucumber
> and a big smile


Gah...such a tease


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Gah...such a tease


Agreed, we need pictures.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't need to mess with the Walmart cashiers. I have been having too much fun lately with MeanGreen's gag. Taking the cable lock you get when you buy a gun and randomly locking up some hippie's bike. It is hilarious! But I think I am going to have to buy some more guns soon.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I will tell ya something funny to do. I have a cell phone,gps,wi fi and about anything else wireless jammer. We will go to a restaurant or something and when someone is on their phone, turn it on and it knocks em off. Then turn it off and let them get back on then kick em off again and repeat. I have had people take their batteries out and slam the phone on the table. Or follow someone around the grocery store and mess with them. It;s funny when they are calling their wife or whatever asking what they want from the store and screwing with them. They will say they have to move because they have bad service and I will just go an isle over and screw with em. Or if an asshole is on the phone driving slow in front of you, turn it on and he casn drive normal again.. It never gets old. Just sucks I can't use it so much here cause we are out so far and there is nobody here to screw with... We always take it to town though..lol


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

It will reach about 150 feet outside but will shut a whole restaurant or theater down.. I don't have to shoot anyone, I have a jammer..lol


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> It will reach about 150 feet outside but will shut a whole restaurant or theater down.. I don't have to shoot anyone, I have a jammer..lol


I don't see any links...... This sounds like something I could use!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I don't see any links...... This sounds like something I could use!


Here is something like mine. Mine is about 40-50meters outside though...High Power Handheld Jammer + Wifi :: Cell Phone Jammer :: Phonejammer.com :: Buy Here !

You have to find a company that will ship to the US though since you aren't supposed to have them here..


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeez...why the hell can't we have them in the US? This is news to me...I appreciate the link though.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Guess the fcc doesn't want us to have them..


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

4 things from a shop to make you look nuts... 
a pack of tampons
a box of condoms
a box of tissues 
a towel (red preferred)

and a comment, the bitch is broken, that's no excuse


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 14, 2014)

Wasn't Walmart, but still funny. Was visiting my sister and her family. Her husband and I decided to run to the store. He was out of boxed wine. On our way out my sister called to us to pick up some ky jelly for some salve she wanted to make. The only two items bought that night... So I'm in a store with a guy with grey hair and moustache while I'm just in my twenties at the time, the look on the cashiers face was of sheer horror. Didn't even think about it til walking out of the store. We all had a good laugh that night.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Here is something like mine. Mine is about 40-50meters outside though...High Power Handheld Jammer + Wifi :: Cell Phone Jammer :: Phonejammer.com :: Buy Here !
> 
> You have to find a company that will ship to the US though since you aren't supposed to have them here..





> * Not available to USA and EU due to FCC/CE restrictions.


So where do I get one?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

OMG!!! for everyone.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> So where do I get one?


Let me see if I can find where I got mine. I've had it for like 5 years..


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I would get:

Condoms
KY jelly
Benadryl
Dog treats


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Mmmmm Hmmmm!!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I will tell ya something funny to do. I have a cell phone,gps,wi fi and about anything else wireless jammer. We will go to a restaurant or something and when someone is on their phone, turn it on and it knocks em off. Then turn it off and let them get back on then kick em off again and repeat. I have had people take their batteries out and slam the phone on the table. Or follow someone around the grocery store and mess with them. It;s funny when they are calling their wife or whatever asking what they want from the store and screwing with them. They will say they have to move because they have bad service and I will just go an isle over and screw with em. Or if an asshole is on the phone driving slow in front of you, turn it on and he casn drive normal again.. It never gets old. Just sucks I can't use it so much here cause we are out so far and there is nobody here to screw with... We always take it to town though..lol


Dude for the good of good people please stop. I'm not the brightest tool in the shed but I will say people that maliciously hack other people should be sumarily executed, you need to realize that malicious conduct especially communications systems can be a life threatening activity. It can have a massive effect on people, calls can be vitally important, peoples budgets limited. Hacking peoples systems or interfering with computer systems has real effects on people. Playing your own little games with your own life is fine, but what you are doing is very illegal and is not at all funny. You are simply a jackass for messing around with people that way, hopefully you will realize how much harm you are causing and stop.

I apologize for writing such a hokey thing but as someone who has suffered a lot of malicious attacks I got to say you suck, stop. These petty attacks add up, and it does nothing but earns you hate from everyone who has been effected by your acts.

And yes I realize this may be A typical American ethics but none the less don't do it, while it may be useful for war, it is not funny. It is something that should get you in ICU or a coffin.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Will said:


> Dude for the good of good people please stop. I'm not the brightest tool in the shed but I will say people that maliciously hack other people should be sumarily executed, you need to realize that malicious conduct especially communications systems can be a life threatening activity. It can have a massive effect on people, calls can be vitally important, peoples budgets limited. Hacking peoples systems or interfering with computer systems has real effects on people. Playing your own little games with your own life is fine, but what you are doing is very illegal and is not at all funny. You are simply a jackass for messing around with people that way, hopefully you will realize how much harm you are causing and stop.
> 
> I apologize for writing such a hokey thing but as someone who has suffered a lot of malicious attacks I got to say you suck, stop. These petty attacks add up, and it does nothing but earns you hate from everyone who has been effected by your acts.
> 
> And yes I realize this may be A typical American ethics but none the less don't do it, while it may be useful for war, it is not funny. It is something that should get you in ICU or a coffin.


I am so sorry!! If you were ever in a restaurant or theater and I cut off your cell service, I think it is funny that I messed with you// I try my best to screw with frogs the most. So, if you were affected, I did my part!! Please don't give me shit for messing with bong headed dipshits that do nothing but annoy people in restaurants and theaters.. So you posting that I should not do it just tells me I am doing my job!! I will post the link where I got mine so everyone else that wants one can get one here.. You said it is typical American ethics so you opened the door. If you don't like America, you are free to go take a flyin **** at a rollin donut. Before, I wrote you off as a hippie that doesn't know much. Now, I couldn't care less, and I will do whatever I can to offend you.. If Americans offend you, lick my ball sack!!!

Sorry my friends, I have had a few drinks and don;t care toning!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I am so sorry!! If you were ever in a restaurant or theater and I cut off your cell service, I think it is funny that I messed with you// I try my best to screw with frogs the most. So, if you were affected, I did my part!! Please don't give me shit for messing with bong headed dipshits that do nothing but annoy people in restaurants and theaters.. So you posting that I should not do it just tells me I am doing my job!! I will post the link where I got mine so everyone else that wants one can get one here.. You said it is typical American ethics so you opened the door. If you don't like America, you are free to go take a flyin **** at a rollin donut. Before, I wrote you off as a hippie that doesn't know much. Now, I couldn't care less, and I will do whatever I can to offend you.. If Americans offend you, lick my ball sack!!!
> 
> Sorry my friends, I have had a few drinks and don;t care toning!!


Well, I cannot add much to that.

BK, for whatever it is worth, if you were ever shutting down the cell service in a restaurant that Mrs Inor or I were in at the time, *THANK-YOU*! I cannot stand those self-absorbed pricks that sit around in a restaurant blabbing on their damn phones while we are trying to enjoy a nice supper.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> Well, I cannot add much to that.
> 
> BK, for whatever it is worth, if you were ever shutting down the cell service in a restaurant that Mrs Inor or I were in at the time, *THANK-YOU*! I cannot stand those self-absorbed pricks that sit around in a restaurant blabbing on their damn phones while we are trying to enjoy a nice supper.


Thank you!! I know what ya mean. There is almost always that dick sitting next to you that thinks his conversation is SOO important.. Not where I;m around!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Thank you!! I know what ya mean. There is almost always that dick sitting next to you that thinks his conversation is SOO important.. Not where I;m around!!


The REALLY funny part... After you posted your link, I contacted a business associate of mine in Ottawa (where they are legal) to see if I could have one shipped to him and pick it up next time I am up there.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> The REALLY funny part... After you posted your link, I contacted a business associate of mine in Ottawa (where they are legal) to see if I could have one shipped to him and pick it up next time I am up there.


Trust me, THEY ARE WORTH IT!!! I got mine back in 09 for like $400 and I would have paid 10x that for what it does...


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

When they get pesky and ask to see my receipts, I just look at them and smile and go "Can I talk to you for a minute about the book of mormon? Did you know Joseph Smith went into the desert and dug a hole where he found golden plates written by god and deciphered them by looking into a top hat? And did you know stuff about Jesus was written on them?"

By that time they not only do not want to see my receipts, they won't even look at me. Great trick for use against the unconstitutional presumption of guilt crowd. You go all Mormon on them they will wish they never saw you. I seriously think this would work with cops and soldiers too. I know those geeks waiting at the door drop the issue right off the bat when you go full-on Mormon at them.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor said:


> The REALLY funny part... After you posted your link, I contacted a business associate of mine in Ottawa (where they are legal) to see if I could have one shipped to him and pick it up next time I am up there.


Two please???????


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Will said:


> Dude for the good of good people please stop. I'm not the brightest tool in the shed but I will say people that maliciously hack other people should be sumarily executed, you need to realize that malicious conduct especially communications systems can be a life threatening activity. It can have a massive effect on people, calls can be vitally important, peoples budgets limited. Hacking peoples systems or interfering with computer systems has real effects on people. Playing your own little games with your own life is fine, but what you are doing is very illegal and is not at all funny. You are simply a jackass for messing around with people that way, hopefully you will realize how much harm you are causing and stop.
> 
> I apologize for writing such a hokey thing but as someone who has suffered a lot of malicious attacks I got to say you suck, stop. These petty attacks add up, and it does nothing but earns you hate from everyone who has been effected by your acts.
> 
> And yes I realize this may be A typical American ethics but none the less don't do it, while it may be useful for war, it is not funny. It is something that should get you in ICU or a coffin.


Should get you in a coffin? Wow. 
All were saying is, if you wanna talk on your phone, go outside. I didnt leave the kids and wife at home, to bring my girlfriend to red lobster, and hear you talk about your problems at work. Go outside, away from us, with your ringing and blinking cell phone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> Dude for the good of good people please stop. I'm not the brightest tool in the shed but I will say people that maliciously hack other people should be sumarily executed, you need to realize that malicious conduct especially communications systems can be a life threatening activity. It can have a massive effect on people, calls can be vitally important, peoples budgets limited. Hacking peoples systems or interfering with computer systems has real effects on people. Playing your own little games with your own life is fine, but what you are doing is very illegal and is not at all funny. You are simply a jackass for messing around with people that way, hopefully you will realize how much harm you are causing and stop.
> 
> I apologize for writing such a hokey thing but as someone who has suffered a lot of malicious attacks I got to say you suck, stop. These petty attacks add up, and it does nothing but earns you hate from everyone who has been effected by your acts.
> 
> And yes I realize this may be A typical American ethics but none the less don't do it, while it may be useful for war, it is not funny. It is something that should get you in ICU or a coffin.


Will,
We have a generation of mind-numbed idiots walking around with their heads buried in a cell phone. Most of these fools can't function without their phones, and rarely do I overhear a phone conversation (in a public place) that is business related or important in the least bit. Most are so overwhelmingly stupid and worthless that for the sake of sanity, should be cutoff. Its just a damn phone for heaven's sake!

I often hear from parents of teenagers who justify getting their little brat an iphone that they need it for safety! What a crock of crap. The little snot is going to share stupid pictures with his friends and play with the damn thing. Not one time have I heard of little junior getting stuck some where and using his phone to call for help. Generations upon generations made it through life without a mobile phone. Often I wish for those days to return.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I do this a little different. If I see a greater or stocker at Meijer I will go up to them and say. Can I get some help finding my wife, I have been looking around for a half hour. Typical answer; "sure" reluctantly, what does she look like.
Well she is middle aged over weight has a couple of kids with her pushing a grocery cart. She has a big thick ass with a hand mark on it where I gave her a big slap when she got out of the shower and her tits are like Cassaba Mellon's.

I crack up at the locks and responses. Women react way better funnier than men do.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just remember, a few years ago a guy killed his girlfriend and burned her body. They were able to track him down by tying what was found near the body using the Walmart surveilence system.
> Walmart has a system that ties each register reciept to photographs taken of the particular customer.
> So, theoretically, if the cops were hot on the trail of a specific suspect and your purchases kinda maybe sorta fit what they were looking for.........................................
> I personally don't need that kind of attention, myself.


Ever notice that the equipment is eye level.

I watched a show on TV a couple years ago where a US Scientist said it would be a couple years before he could have a device that could read your mind and what your intentions were.

They asked a German Scientist how long before he could do that,he responded with laughs.
A jury in India convicted a woman of murdering her husband with evidence they took from scanning her brain...........


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Leon said:


> When they get pesky and ask to see my receipts, I just look at them and smile and go "Can I talk to you for a minute about the book of mormon? Did you know Joseph Smith went into the desert and dug a hole where he found golden plates written by god and deciphered them by looking into a top hat? And did you know stuff about Jesus was written on them?"
> 
> By that time they not only do not want to see my receipts, they won't even look at me. Great trick for use against the unconstitutional presumption of guilt crowd. You go all Mormon on them they will wish they never saw you. I seriously think this would work with cops and soldiers too. I know those geeks waiting at the door drop the issue right off the bat when you go full-on Mormon at them.


I don't show them my receipts, nor will I let them search me. They have camera's that show I purchased it. They can call the cops if they want, then I will have to disclose to my CPL and status of carry.
WalMart has a non - pursue policy anyway.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

just a gray man buying normal goods piping in here,....as for the four items,I would not something weird to be recorded and injure our opsec.


----------



## sepp (Feb 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> And you people think I'm nutz?!


Well you are Carol.... or is it Cheryl? Maybe it's still Cristal haha.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I will tell ya something funny to do. I have a cell phone,gps,wi fi and about anything else wireless jammer. We will go to a restaurant or something and when someone is on their phone, turn it on and it knocks em off. Then turn it off and let them get back on then kick em off again and repeat. I have had people take their batteries out and slam the phone on the table. Or follow someone around the grocery store and mess with them. It;s funny when they are calling their wife or whatever asking what they want from the store and screwing with them. They will say they have to move because they have bad service and I will just go an isle over and screw with em. Or if an asshole is on the phone driving slow in front of you, turn it on and he casn drive normal again.. It never gets old. Just sucks I can't use it so much here cause we are out so far and there is nobody here to screw with... We always take it to town though..lol


Cool,you just admitted on a public forum to committing numerous felonies.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Anything I say on here is fiction and should be treated as such!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> And you people think I'm nutz?!


We do not think you are nuts Mish. As Mrs Inor would say, you are uniquely maladjusted but fun to be with.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Cool,you just admitted on a public forum to committing numerous felonies.


Well, here is some messin' with Sasquatch that was not illegal but still funny.

We had been running some stationary radar with an HR-12 "speed gun" on a tripod, one day, and were breaking it all down for the end of shift. While breaking down, a speeding car came down the road. Even though the radar gun was off, my buddy quickly whipped it up and at the oncoming speeder. The car immediately slowed down, and as it went by, we could see the driver pounding on something sitting on his dash. After the car passed by our location, a couple hundred yards down the road, the driver slung something out the window. We walked up the road to find the remnants of a beaten and destroyed, expensive radar detector.

That made the otherwise boring day well worth it! :lol:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Cool,you just admitted on a public forum to committing numerous felonies.


yea this is one of those examples that take a over zealous cop catching him in the act, if used how is described and a older or a don't give a f cop catches him chances are he would get a pat on the back


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I am so sorry!! If you were ever in a restaurant or theater and I cut off your cell service, I think it is funny that I messed with you// I try my best to screw with frogs the most. So, if you were affected, I did my part!! Please don't give me shit for messing with bong headed dipshits that do nothing but annoy people in restaurants and theaters.. So you posting that I should not do it just tells me I am doing my job!! I will post the link where I got mine so everyone else that wants one can get one here.. You said it is typical American ethics so you opened the door. If you don't like America, you are free to go take a flyin **** at a rollin donut. Before, I wrote you off as a hippie that doesn't know much. Now, I couldn't care less, and I will do whatever I can to offend you.. If Americans offend you, lick my ball sack!!!
> 
> Sorry my friends, I have had a few drinks and don;t care toning!!


No, I've lived and travelled with Americans and I have to say it again I have nothing against Americans but I think I'm entitled to my opinion.

Your behaviour is not unexpected but for gods sakes please understand that some people might not like having their cell phone reception cut off or their new 1000 dollar cell phone bricked by a prank.

Dude breaking FCC laws isn't America it is something some dick does for fun. There are lots of illegal things americans and other people do for fun, whether your american or not, if you do it you are a dick. If you and your friends like doing this to each other that is different than screwing around with random people. It amounts to don't screw with people who don't want to be screwed this isn't chevy by the levy date rape 1960's it is people who are trying to use their phone for a reasons. Pranks among freinds who are ok with pranking people is one thing even if it is illegal, but screwing with strangers, is being a dick. It has nothing to do with being American or not being American.

Now where this comes into a matter of America, is how acceptable is it to be a dick in the United States.

That is all I'm saying.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh Hell I ve got a bunch of them cable locks damn Im gonna have some fun I think I will specifically look for some of the police dept bikes parked on the river walk


Inor said:


> I don't need to mess with the Walmart cashiers. I have been having too much fun lately with MeanGreen's gag. Taking the cable lock you get when you buy a gun and randomly locking up some hippie's bike. It is hilarious! But I think I am going to have to buy some more guns soon.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Where do I get one 


Beach Kowboy said:


> I will tell ya something funny to do. I have a cell phone,gps,wi fi and about anything else wireless jammer. We will go to a restaurant or something and when someone is on their phone, turn it on and it knocks em off. Then turn it off and let them get back on then kick em off again and repeat. I have had people take their batteries out and slam the phone on the table. Or follow someone around the grocery store and mess with them. It;s funny when they are calling their wife or whatever asking what they want from the store and screwing with them. They will say they have to move because they have bad service and I will just go an isle over and screw with em. Or if an asshole is on the phone driving slow in front of you, turn it on and he casn drive normal again.. It never gets old. Just sucks I can't use it so much here cause we are out so far and there is nobody here to screw with... We always take it to town though..lol


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Im King Richard


Will said:


> No, I've lived and travelled with Americans and I have to say it again I have nothing against Americans but I think I'm entitled to my opinion.
> 
> Your behaviour is not unexpected but for gods sakes please understand that some people might not like having their cell phone reception cut off or their new 1000 dollar cell phone bricked by a prank.
> 
> ...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Inor said:


> The REALLY funny part... After you posted your link, I contacted a business associate of mine in Ottawa (where they are legal) to see if I could have one shipped to him and pick it up next time I am up there.


If you are talking about ottawa Canada, they arn't legal up here, they are very illegal, and spectrum is allocated by industry canada much like it is allocated by the fcc in the US. Jammers are not legal, it is unauthorized use of frequency and it can result in jail time or many thousand dollar fines or both.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Will said:


> Now where this comes into a matter of America, is how acceptable is it to be a dick in the United States.







I am plenty happy to be a dick.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Should get you in a coffin? Wow.
> All were saying is, if you wanna talk on your phone, go outside. I didnt leave the kids and wife at home, to bring my girlfriend to red lobster, and hear you talk about your problems at work. Go outside, away from us, with your ringing and blinking cell phone.


That is up to the business owner and the law to decide, not you. If the environment is no cells then the business can state that. Cells are permitted to be used in public, until that law changes, who the hell cares what you think. It is a free country, why are you stepping on other peoples liberty?

Write your representative if you want cells banned in Red Lobster.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Will,
> We have a generation of mind-numbed idiots walking around with their heads buried in a cell phone. Most of these fools can't function without their phones...


Exactly, why are you being cruel to random people?

Also the bottom line here is that 1. It isn't nice and 2. It is illegal. Normally if those two things are combined you are being a dick.

If you want someone to stop talking on a phone ask them. Knocking out everyones phone.. not just the person you don't like isn't the right thing to do.

Understand if these have a 100ft effective radius.. well you may be knocking out peoples phone outside too, plus everyone in the building... say in a crowded area that could be over 200 peoples phone, one of those calls could be vital.

None the less, there is absolutely no valid justification for disruption of peoples communications in public, generally that sort of activity is reserved to prevent criminals from hurting people and preventing the bad guys from from hurting the good guys.

Malicious jamming of regulated channels is just being a dick unless you are saving someones life or preventing some wrong.

That is much the same as some jackass hacker knocking people off the internet they don't like. It is being a dick. We can discuss the merits of being a dick but I think it is clear that type of conduct is being a dick.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Now I use to fish offshore quiet a bit and when we would come back in we always got ck'd by fish and game well my buddy says you know what we need to do ? well whats that, he says we need to get a large sex toy and put it in the fish box , well damn thats a great Idea anyway next time we went fishin we put a LARGE sex toy in the fish box and sure enuff fish and game stopped us at the pass boarded our boat and checked all the usual stuff and then opened the fish box. Well I have never been ch'd by fish and game since.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> I am plenty happy to be a dick.


America, America..... America... f%#k yea!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Will said:


> Exactly, why are you being cruel to random people?
> 
> Also the bottom line here is that 1. It isn't nice and 2. It is illegal. Normally if those two things are combined you are being a dick.
> 
> ...


well i can see someone who gets angry when he looses cell service...


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Stun Gun / Handcuffs / condoms / duct tape / KY


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

and the shovel


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

another messing with shop keepers heads 

a bible
Quran 
Zippo fluid
lighter


another mix

asp (extendable baton)
set of hand cuffs 
box of condoms 
white pages on CD
ski mask

another mix

a common explosive mix (not giving recipes but there are plenty known ones)
measuring cup 
box of nails 
packet of marbles 

the above will get you arrested quick smart


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

fifteen bottles of maple syrup, a box of shotgun shells and a whole raw chicken.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> Exactly, why are you being cruel to random people?
> 
> Also the bottom line here is that 1. It isn't nice and 2. It is illegal. Normally if those two things are combined you are being a dick.
> 
> ...


Will,

Why are you accusing me of being cruel to random people? Appears to me that you are the cruel intolerant one who is overly concerned about dicks and has an obvious hatred for Americans.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Leon said:


> fifteen bottles of maple syrup, a box of shotgun shells and a whole raw chicken.


well this list confuses me, what dose this combination make??


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Will,
> 
> Why are you accusing me of being cruel to random people? Appears to me that you are the cruel intolerant one who is overly concerned about dicks and has an obvious hatred for Americans.


come on sippy, chances are the only portrayal of Americans he knows is the arrogant new Yorker and the guys here, and with only that to go by to judge character... 
ok you win


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> come on sippy, chances are the only portrayal of Americans he knows is the arrogant new Yorker and the guys here, and with only that to go by to judge character...
> ok you win


I've been to the area of Canada where Will says he lives and they are good, tough, hardworking people. I want to give the guy the benefit of the doubt but he makes it difficult.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I've been to the area of Canada where Will says he lives and they are good, tough, hardworking people. I want to give the guy the benefit of the doubt but he makes it difficult.


Canada... no wonder why he gets upset when he looses cell service, but one would hope he would have a sense of humor....


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I will say that I don''t keep it ont he entire time at a resaurant or whatever. On;y when someone becomes annoying..


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

When in the store and I come across someone who has several young ones running wild and she has a cell phone plastered to her head not paying any attention I just add a few items to her cart.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> When in the store and I come across someone who has several young ones running wild and she has a cell phone plastered to her head not paying any attention I just add a few items to her cart.


Slew!
That is classic, I love it!


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Several Steaks
Charcoal bricketts
Paper plates
Decon Rat poison , Then on the check, at the bottom left, write " BBQ supplies for damn neighbor. " and see if the clerk notices.


----------



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

I was a cashier for wal-mart (blushes deeply) I always would ask" have a good night planned?"... But again I did buy the biggest and brightest box of condoms I could find gave a few out opened one and put some watered down lotion in it and "attempted" to "hide" it in my locker the night before a huge inspection while I was in training in the Army... so that might be why I find people like the OP who did/does it funny. 

Side note, no I didn't get in trouble, The General thought it was funny. Go me!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Schramm said:


> I was a cashier for wal-mart (blushes deeply) I always would ask" have a good night planned?"... But again I did buy the biggest and brightest box of condoms I could find gave a few out opened one and put some watered down lotion in it and "attempted" to "hide" it in my locker the night before a huge inspection while I was in training in the Army... so that might be why I find people like the OP who did/does it funny.
> 
> Side note, no I didn't get in trouble, The General thought it was funny. Go me!


 It's all about a sense of humor! Mostly the ones that don't wantt o get involved are either older or paranoid. They can do what they want.. Is it truly smart to do it? Probably not but sure is fun.. USUALLY the ones complaining are over 60 and set in their ways and only do what it "practical" and don't really care about having fun. I refuse to sit on my ass and worry about who is watching my posts.. If the government thinks I am that important, this country is in way worse shape that I thought!!!! Have fun people!! But guns you don't "need" and try not to be to ****in practical all the time..

Here is a thought. Have unprotected sex from time to time. You might actually ENJOY IT!!!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> It's all about a sense of humor! Mostly the ones that don't wantt o get involved are either older or paranoid. They can do what they want.. Is it truly smart to do it? Probably not but sure is fun.. USUALLY the ones complaining are over 60 and set in their ways and only do what it "practical" and don't really care about having fun. I refuse to sit on my ass and worry about who is watching my posts.. If the government thinks I am that important, this country is in way worse shape that I thought!!!! Have fun people!! But guns you don't "need" and try not to be to ****in practical all the time..
> 
> Here is a thought. Have unprotected sex from time to time. You might actually ENJOY IT!!!!!


When our kids were growing up, Mrs Inor and I were the absolute model of self-discipline and restraint. But now we both have enough gray hair to never be suspected of our pranks, and we have all those years to make up for...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Will said:


> If you are talking about ottawa Canada, they arn't legal up here, they are very illegal, and spectrum is allocated by industry canada much like it is allocated by the fcc in the US. Jammers are not legal, it is unauthorized use of frequency and it can result in jail time or many thousand dollar fines or both.


Oh, its illegal. Shit. Can I ask you, do you smoke marijuana? If not, maybe you should.
I am a dick. In fact, I am the dick. 
You completely just stated that someone should be killed becouse of a cell phone jammer. How un-Canadian is that. 
I think you really need to re-evaluate the way you fell about "Americans", maybe just hang out on the "canadian forums", not many people have have said nasty shit about canadians, but yet your always bagging on Americans.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I just read an article that only the secret service and NSA are the ONLY ones authorized to use a cell phone jammer. Not even NYPD [email protected]$ squad is allowed to use it even if it is known that a cell signal will trigger a certain device...I'm glad I was only joking about having such a device..


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

I have purchased cat litter and cat food. I ask the cashier if this the right amount of litter for the bag of catfood.


----------

